

Let's produce MDMA and psychedelics - erikano
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/let-s-produce-mdma-and-psychedelics

======
xkcd-sucks
What exactly are they doing? You can buy this stuff from literally any
chemical supplier provided you have the right paperwork (as alluded to in the
pitch)

